# This has been a nightmare....



## Just 1 More (May 24, 2005)

Ok,, i'm just venting a little.. I leased 391 acres in Stewart co at the end of the 04/05 hunting season from St Regis,, Who then sold the property and was told it was to a private individuale, so I had to go. So then I lease 1505 acres in Twiggs Co. in Feb/March.. while showing the property, Steve Putnal drives up and says,, you gotta go, I'm buying this property.. I confirmed it with St Regis.. It's true (althought they have yet to close on it, Something about title problems & mineral rights on the land), So then last week,, I get a call from St Regis telling me that the original 391 had been sold to St Joe and not a private individuale,, And ST Joe wanted to honor my lease agreement, St Joe sent me a letter of intent and would be following up with their terms and conditions.. Well... Yesterday I get a call from St. Joe letting me know that the 391 acres was not part of the land deal they got from St Regis and that it was indeed bought by a private individuale. Through my research, I was able to contact the new owner and spoke with him for a long while.. Nice guy,,, Just has no interest in leasing the property. He is going to thin the hardwoods and re sale the property as a hunting paradise.. So now I have 2 travel trailrs sitting on private land (trespassing) that have to be removed,,, and no where to take them.
GUYS, I'm looking for a nice place for my daughter, myself and a couple friends to hunt next year, Something I can manage my way... I really want a place of my own, 300-1000 acres, in the central, west or southwest section of Georgia. If ya'll hear of anything, Please let me know. I have to go   now,, depression is really setting in...


----------



## Handgunner (May 24, 2005)

Man I hate to hear that... I've never been in your shoes, but I can feel the aggravation!

Hopefully you'll find something.  Good things come to those who wait.  Hopefully that'll prove true.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Delton... We shall see if good things do indeed come to those who wait... I've been waiting a long time to be able to lease my own land for a hunt club... Had no idea it would be this difficult


----------



## Handgunner (May 24, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will be in your range or not, but try this...

http://www.timberlandresource.net

Most of their stuff is around Laurens county... Dublin, GA.

Maybe they'll have something within your range.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your run of bad luck on leases. I have been through four leases since we lost our lease in 2001 after it was purchased by St. Regis. I actually got back on that lease which was purcased in 2003, but was not happy about them cutting on us the entire deer season. I would recommend you steer clear of them if possible. Good luck.


----------



## MoeBirds (May 24, 2005)

Ouch!!!

I see what ya mean!!!

I'll keep an eye out for anything down that way for ya!!


----------



## Jdub (May 24, 2005)

Man, you've had a heck of a time lately. I hope things work out for you, it's got to get better right?


----------



## Bucky T (May 24, 2005)

I'll bump a lease up to the top in this forum.  Nice place and a great group of guys.  It's in Talbot C, a little north of Stewart C.  It's only about 8 miles from the Harris C. line.

Tommy


----------



## 300magnum (May 24, 2005)

*lokking for lease*

just 1 more... we have met before and actually were members of the same club in houston county. actually talked with you about the lease you had in stewart. It was too far for me and my brother to travel. Still looking for a club and saw where you had the twiggs lease. Man that was in my back yard. Looking for something around middle georgia. If you or anyone knows of a lease needed members, please let me know. Would also like to say hey to all. New member so bear with me if I goof something up. 300 magnum


----------



## Just 1 More (May 24, 2005)

We have met??? And you admit it? WOW...    Sho who are ya?? I think I have an idea,, Mike? Tim?


----------



## SADDADDY (May 24, 2005)

*1 more*

man what a weird twist you went through, I bet your ready to pull your hair out by now  

I wish that I had the room for ya, but I will keep my eyes and ears open for ya


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 24, 2005)

*The individual that bought the land*

Was not Holland Ware was it?


----------



## Just 1 More (May 25, 2005)

Holland Ware is St Regis. 

Thanks for all the support guys... You're a great group


----------



## Bowhunter24 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear about ur luck this year, i will keep my ears open for ya also, Im gonna send ya a pm also.


----------



## duckbill (May 26, 2005)

Just1more.........sent you a PM


----------



## 300magnum (May 26, 2005)

That's us. Nice to talk to you again. Been busy at work and haven't had time to breathe. I 'm having trouble finding a club and seems like you get the raw end ater things look promising. If you find anything up around our way, we would like the opportunity to join with you. I'm looking up here but just can't seem to find the right piece of property.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jun 6, 2005)

check with  f@w forestry


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 6, 2005)

GAMHUNTER35 said:
			
		

> check with  f@w forestry


Nicole is supposed to have me at the top of the list for available leases.. Talked to her friday and she didn't have anything as of then.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jun 8, 2005)

The Briar patch is full
We have started a waiting list for the future seasons.
But appreciate the mention.
Gary
The Briar Patch


----------



## Mad Racks (Jul 29, 2005)

If you are still looking, check out Looking for a new club, this ones it and Marion County QDM Club 989 Acers.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 29, 2005)

NOPE.. not looking any more,,, Already leased some land


----------



## Duff (Jul 29, 2005)

Well congrats one more! You've had a tuff road. Hope it all works out for you.


----------

